# "Sugar" Cellophane PK x "Tofu" Marble Melano DT



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

This is a daily journal of the first spawn of Sugar and Tofu as well as the breeding process. More information and images will be posted below. 

*Name:* Sugar
*Gender:* Female
*Species:* Plakat (betta splendens)
*Color:* Cellophane 
*Markings:* solid (slight dragon scale) 

*Name:* Tofu
*Gender:* Male
*Species:* Double Tail (betta splendens)
*Color:* Melano/Cellophane
*Markings:* Marble


----------



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

*Day #1*

Today the tank has been set up and ready to accept both fish. Sugar is in a jar waiting to get settled while Tofu has reign of the 10 gallon tank. He's not use to this space so I expect it will take some time to settle in. 

The baby betta fish food (baby live brine shrimp) has been ordered and will arrive before the spawn does. I made sure to get this since I know how important the first meal is to any baby animal. 

I am hopeful that this time around I will have some success! The last breeding attempt proved to be promising but ultimately failed. 

The goal of this breeding is to produce "panda" betta fish. Nicknamed "panda" due to the resemblance of color. However, this is up to the genetics and personality of my bettas to see this happen. 

Sugar and Tofu are personal bettas and will not be for sale. However, the babies (if successful in spawning) will be up for adoption! Mostly likely they will be FREE (with the purchase of shipping costs) to the Continental United States.


----------



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

Sugar









Tofu


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Putting that heater into the electricity socket would make it work better.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Turn the temp up to 80deg. Fahrenheit. Bettas spawn best and the babies need warm stable temps to thrive.


----------



## Aizui (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes I am well aware that my heater wasn't working properly. It is fixed now and is getting up to 80 degrees. Funny thing that you mention the electric socket though because apparently I had to "turn on" the socket to make it work. Curses bathroom sockets!


----------



## dcg (Nov 5, 2015)

Aizui said:


> Funny thing that you mention the electric socket


I was talking from first hand experience. )


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a Panda PK male I'm thinking of breeding next


----------

